# RC10 GT2 sneak peek



## d4man (May 3, 2005)

http://www.rc10b4.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7534


----------



## oldschoolsdime9 (Feb 19, 2006)

*patiently twiddles my thumbs waiting in line to purchase one* although it does look similar to the losi trucks, there really is not a whole lot you can change in the general design of a 1/10th scale truck but it definitly looks good.


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Any word when this truck is going to hit the store shelves.. :thumbsup:


----------



## d4man (May 3, 2005)

i've heard the end of july


----------

